# My Big Butt...



## wyattpittman (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm a newbie to this site and thought I would post a picture of my big butt. This was taken on March 10th, 2009.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn impressive, while either driving or holding up traffic.



> Oh, my, god. Becky, look at that butt.
> It is so big. *scoff* [It] looks like,
> one of those rap guys' girlfriends'.
> But, you know, who understands those rap guys? *scoff*
> ...


Now...everybody....



> *I like big butts and I can not lie
> You other brothers can't deny...*


Welcome to the Aquarium! Make sure you visit the New Puffer Fish area & tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

wyattpittman said:


> I'm a newbie to this site and thought I would post a picture of my big butt. This was taken on March 10th, 2009.


Howdy Wyatt,

Welcome to the Big Water _AND_ happy Friday!

Have you seen any of my good friend's work there in D.C. ? His name is Robert Cole.

He does large stainless steel and bronze sculpture pieces as well as a ton of various commisioned works that appear in unexpected places.

Studiocole :: NEWS

See ya round


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great pic. I agree with David, i don't know if I'm more impressed with the ash or the fact that you held it up and took a pic while driving


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

Does my butt make this cigar look big? :spank:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice...your a good multitasker


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

So what did you think of that stick...besides having a nice ash...lol!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I know if I was driving around while smoking a cigar with an ash that long...I'd get paranoid and think the ash would fall on me at any moment.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> I know if I was driving around while smoking a cigar with an ash that long...I'd get paranoid and think the ash would fall on me at any moment.


The worst is when the ash falls up your sleeve.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice ash!

What cigar were you smoking?


----------



## wyattpittman (Feb 16, 2009)

it wasn't the easiest...taking the picture with the phone while holding the blunt in the other hand...while driving...my wife and kids would have killed me before another car. once it held to the three-quarters point i knew i had to try and keep it till the end. the last few draws burnt the $h*t out of my lips...but it was worth it.

the smoke was a LDF Double Ligero D600. i really enjoy Litto Gomez's cigars. the DL - imho - is twice the cigar the CAO Brasilia is, with the same type of nuances.


----------



## wyattpittman (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the welcome mrreindeer and fiddlegrin. i've been wanting to find a group like this for a while...i will definitely head over to the new puffer fish area.

i'm usually only in DC twice a year...next time i'm there i will try and check his exhibits out...walking around DC is one of my favorite ways to enjoy a Cuban...


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

wow!!!! nice oic


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

:cheer2: wow!!!!! nice pic:rofl:


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

So your username is Wyatt, but your real name is Johnny? Welcome to the fishbowl, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## wyattpittman (Feb 16, 2009)

this is my newest to add...its a Fuente 'Don Carlos' Double Robusto...such a GREAT smoke!!! SO well-crafted!!! i'll have another tomorrow...


----------

